# War of the Worlds 1812



## zlax (Dec 16, 2020)

A translated subtitles of Russian-language revisionist Sergei Ignatenko's popular video in French, Spanish and English is now available:



> Who was Napoleon fighting? Why was the uniform of Alexander the First's army very similar to that of the Grand Napoleonic Army? Did Napoleon really lose the War of 1812?



The original video has amassed over 2 million views and is arguably one of the most popular videos on the subject of documentary revisionism.

Used sources:
https://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv1b53029234q/f1.item.r=guerre 1812https://dlib.rsl.ru/viewer/01004073743#?page=154https://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv1b8413671d/f1.item.r=guerre 1812https://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv1b69538710/f1.item.r=guerre 1812https://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv1b6953890b/f1.item.r=guerre 1812https://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv1b6953878w/f1.item.r=guerre 1812https://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv1b6953891r.r=guerre 1812?rk=1480694;0https://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv1b6953880z/f1.item.r=guerre 1812https://dlib.rsl.ru/viewer/01004834680#?page=4006https://dlib.rsl.ru/viewer/01004081362#?page=9https://dlib.rsl.ru/viewer/01005371502#?page=3https://dlib.rsl.ru/viewer/01003787491#?page=98https://archive.org/stream/journaloftouring02jameuoft#page/194/mode/2uphttps://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv1b7700332k/f1.itemhttps://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv1b530934999https://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv1b7200268n/f98.item.r=.langES.zoomhttps://dlib.rsl.ru/viewer/01003920695#?page=1https://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv1b7200268n/f96.item.r=.langEShttps://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv1b84136878/f1.item.r=1812.zoomhttps://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv1b8413683m/f1.item.r=1812.zoomhttps://dlib.rsl.ru/viewer/01005374287#?page=1https://dlib.rsl.ru/viewer/01003797033#?page=104https://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv1b53019974q.r=napoleon?rk=128756;0https://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv1b69410342/f1.item.r=hussardhttps://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv1b72000345/f9.item.r=hussardhttps://dlib.rsl.ru/viewer/01005375444#?page=1https://dlib.rsl.ru/viewer/01005022681#?page=1https://dlib.rsl.ru/viewer/01003789473#?page=36https://dlib.rsl.ru/viewer/01003798557#?page=20https://www.prlib.ru/item/357502https://search.rsl.ru/ru/record/01004081167https://dlib.rsl.ru/viewer/01005365716#?page=1https://dlib.rsl.ru/viewer/01005365745#?page=1https://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv1b53118160d.r=tartarin?rk=85837;2


----------



## wommak (Dec 16, 2020)

Thanks. I will dig in it straight away. That is very interesting subject to me. I stump across a gentelman Evgeny Ponasenkov Евгения Понасенков and his view of Battle of Borodino Lecture by E. Ponasenkov


----------



## zlax (Dec 16, 2020)

wommak said:


> Thanks. I will dig in it straight away. That is very interesting subject to me. I stump across a gentelman Evgeny Ponasenkov Евгения Понасенков and his view of Battle of Borodino Lecture by E. Ponasenkov


This character is unlikely to provide any information that differs from what governments are spreading. There's a big humorous article about him here:
http://lurkmore.to/Евгений_ПонасенковHe is known for waging a media war with another Napoleon lover, academician _О. V. Sokolov_. Last year, this war between lovers of the Tolstoy version of these war reached a peak. The academic Sokolov cut his girlfriend into pieces and threw her into the river (in the classical
Dostoevsky style):


> Two women's hands were found in the backpack of Associate Professor of St. Petersburg State University Sokolov. In his apartment there was a cut off head and a saw.


https://www.fontanka.ru/2019/11/09/031/Unfortunately not much has been written in English about their relationship (but a lot in Russian), but something is mentioned here:


> In a conversation with RT, the publicist Yevgeny Ponasenkov, known for his conflict with Oleg Sokolov on the basis of different assessments of historical events, said that the relationship between the scientist and the student was widely known.
> “The whole institute knew about it.  Everyone knew that he was seducing young girls, ”said Ponasenkov in an interview with RT.  He claims that in the past he warned university management about the danger posed by Sokolov.


Ponasenkov used the image of the revision of writings of "napoleonologist" Sokolov for media promotion. In fact, his version of the event is not fundamentally different from the government's. The only difference is in the details.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 16, 2020

By the way, about Tolstoy's version of this war:



> It is interesting that originally Tolstoy wrote a work for the magazine "Russkiy Westnik", and it was called "*One thousand eight hundred and fifth year*" (1805 year). Then the publisher offered 300 rubles per sheet, instead of 50 previously agreed, and was entitled to publish 500 copies of the book. Now a copy of this edition, which was published when Lev Nikolaevich was alive, costs 2 million rubles:




_One thousand eight hundred and fifth year.
By Count Leo Tolstoy.
Part one and two.
Moscow.
1866._
https://www.rusbibliophile.ru/Book/Tolstoj_L__Tysyacha_vosemsot__


> This is how he was expressed about an immortal work, which glorified it for all times and among all nations:



_How happy I am ... that I don't write verbose junk like Wars, I'll never writing this again._


> What is interesting is that in the collection of letters of Fet at the times of tsarist Russia this moment was cut out by censorship:



_How happy I am ... that I don't write verbose junk, I'll never writing this again._


> In what language do you think the great Russian writer wrote letters to no less great Russian poet? In Russian? No, in French.


Source:  Как относился Толстой к "Войне и миру"?

	Post automatically merged: Dec 16, 2020



wommak said:


> Thanks. I will dig in it straight away. That is very interesting subject to me. I stump across a gentelman Evgeny Ponasenkov Евгения Понасенков and his view of Battle of Borodino Lecture by E. Ponasenkov


I listened carefully to this lecture. The official Russian version of the history of this war is conservative, i.e. the Romanovs are portrayed as absolute monarchs of vast Russian Empire, preserving the old absolutist feudal principles from Western intervention and occupation (Alexander is good, Napoleon is bad).
And, in my view, Ponasenkov just only gives a liberal interpretation of this version (Napoleon is good, Alexander is bad). For example, he actively compares Napoleon with modern liberal contemporaries and Alexander with modern conservative contemporaries, while appearing on the central liberal TV channel "Dozhd'". I watched the original in Russian, in the translation it might not be noticeable, but he often makes such hints, allusions, comparings Alexander's corruption with modern Putin's corruption is something this kind of public likes to see.
Even comparing an icon: St George and a portrait of Napoleon. The similarities are obvious, but in the liberal worldview: Napoleon is good, the Church is bad. Therefore St George was drawn from Napoleon's portrait (as if Napoleon was frozen in a pose, as if holding a spear, while the artist painted him).
But anyway his version is an nationalist version. Just national liberal version. Nationalism was just emerging at the time, thanks to the Prussian education system it has spread around the world for the last couple of centuries among urban populations.

A revision of the available documented materials of the various countries clearly shows that Napoleon's and Alexander's armies fought at the same time against a third party. According to the academic version of history the Romanovs' capital was in Petersburg. But Napoleon did not aim to "reach Petersburg".
A revision of the materials shows that at that time the region now called Leningrad Oblast was called Ingermanland and there were many German Evangelical Lutheran colonies there. Perhaps it was then considered part of Prussia. These two armies carried out the conquest of Muscovy.

By the way, also there were a lot of German Colonies in Odeska Province (on the coast of Black sea): Beresan, Cherson, South Russia Map

Interestingly, modern Russian national history does not mention these German colonies at all. Only a narrow group of local historians are usually aware of this, but at the federal level - this information is unknown even among specialists. And some information about the past of these places is not available even in English, German and French: Nyen – Wikipedia


----------

